# Thank you for what you do, TSF



## Jennifer1971 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you so much for your help. It's not easy to hire someone to fix your computer, and it can be just as hard to get someone to even answer a few questions for you, anymore. Thank you all at this forum, ray: especially Ahmorrow who helped me out with the "javascript: void (0)" error message. I couldn't have done it without you! 

Jen


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Jen,
Thanks for the kind words about TSF!:smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Any time .. and I am sure that I speak for us all, "staff" and members alike ..


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad we were able to help Jen.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Always happy to help a fellow TSF member


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Just imagine how less we would help if we were a paysite....


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Jennifer,

Thanks for the kind note about TSF, but I wanted also to mention that _*Ahmorrow*_ is to be especially complimented for his good work as noted by you. Great job Ah!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. Keep coming to TSF Jen. We are pleased that you found a solution.

It is very nice of you to bother to make your comment, it is deeply appreciated by us all & especially by ahmorrow


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time for this thread, Jen.

Please do come back.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Jenifer. If you ever need help again, you know where to find us =D


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm... I may be a bit late on this, but thanks 

Just made my day.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is a very nice compliment Ahmorrow. You obviously deserved it. It was very nice of Jen to bother to give you the accolade. Well done!


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Awe shucks Donald... you always could make me blush lol.

I'm just happy to help really. My knowledge is somewhat limited to Web Programming, some console application programming, and laptop/desktop repair/troubleshooting... and maybe some linux/xp questions.

If I remember correctly the question I answered was about JavaScript... which I've been working with now for over a decade.

You know, if you guys really wanna thank me you could always give the power of the banhammer ;-)


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii my friend friend Ahmorrow:wave::wave::wave:.. Nice to see you after a long timeray:ray:.. Where were you lost??:4-dontkno

You have a very good knowledge of programming.. You deserve those comments..:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

> Just imagine how less we would help if we were a paysite....


Though I wouldn't mind a little tip now and then lol. :grin:


But we're always happy to help out! :wave:


----------

